# A tale of two Creole Mustards



## richoso1 (May 23, 2011)

While searching for a good mustard to use in a cajun recipe, I bought two different mustards. The looks and taste were so different, I thought I'd mention here.

By the oic, you can tell that the Zatarains is more grainy and lighter in color. I used a piece of smoked Monterey pepperjack in the taste test.Zatarains fist taste is a little bitterness, salty, and vinegar, followed by some heat. Not a very good blending of flavors.

Sht-Mt-Mouth first taste is sweeter, smoother, and a much better blending of heat and spices. Without saying a word, I asked my cousin to try the two mustards, she said it was Shut-My-Mouth, hands down winner. This is just my own taste buds rsponding, but you might wanna give these mustards a try.














It's all good my friend.


----------



## alaskanbear (May 23, 2011)

Hey, thanks Rich for that unbiased comparsion.  I, for one, appreciate that.

Rich


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2011)

We seldom put creole mustard on cheese down here or use it without some type of other kick you in the head flavors.

It gets mixed into coctail sauces and blends or spread on sandwiches where the vibrant flavors are necessary to break through the other flavors.  Love it on smoke sausage poboys.  For that matter I love it as a dip when eating boudin or andouille.

Good comparison but the two mustards should be used for different things.

Al


----------



## richoso1 (May 23, 2011)

alblancher said:


> We seldom put creole mustard on cheese down here or use it without some type of other kick you in the head flavors.
> 
> It gets mixed into coctail sauces and blends or spread on sandwiches where the vibrant flavors are necessary to break through the other flavors.  Love it on smoke sausage poboys.  For that matter I love it as a dip when eating boudin or andouille.
> 
> ...




Al, I did try it on pieces of bread, and slices of andouille sausage, the results were the same. I didn't mention it because I didn't have the pics to back it up. Sorry about that...


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2011)

Zatarain's

WATER, VINEGAR, BROWN MUSTARD SEED, SALT, XANTHAN GUM  

Shut Your Mouth

All natural ingredients: Distilled vinegar, mustard seed, salt, turmeric, spices, molasses, garlic, red and black pepper, onion, herbs.

Rich, just so everyone knows.  they are two different products.  One is Creole Mustard, the other is a sandwich spread.  Like comparing yellow French's mustard to a grey poupon type mustard.  Never tried Shut your mouth products but I will have to give it a try


----------



## scarbelly (May 23, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Zatarain's
> 
> WATER, VINEGAR, BROWN MUSTARD SEED, SALT, XANTHAN GUM
> 
> ...


That is interesting, I would have made the same assumption as Rich just reading the labels. Both say mustard and no where on the jar does it say sandwich spread. What makes it a sandwich spread?  Please - I am not trying to argue just understand

This came from their Ad on Amazon

Our Creole Shut-My-Mouth Mustard won Chile Pepper Magazine and Fiery Foods Magazine's "Best Mustard" competition. The mustard begs for experimentation


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

All sounds a bit Greek to me, but let's not forget how far North I am.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2011)

Guys I said earlier that true Creole mustard is pretty stout  We use it as an ingredient or in dishes that can hold up to the taste. 

I used the term Sandwich Spread in order to imply that I can make a ham sandwich with two slices of bread a bit of ham and Zatarains Creole Mustard.  The creole mustard will overpower all the other flavors in the sandwich.  Slap your Momma is made with peppers, less vinegar, molasses all ingredients that reduce the amount of punch provided by the ground brown mustard.   Your ham sandwich will taste completely different maybe even be edible.

Down here we normally use Zats as an additive to other sauces.  We will mix it with ketchup, horseradish, lemon juice and serve with boiled shrimp. 

I don't know which agency in the world order is responsible for categorizing mustard.  Creole, brown or yellow or boutique.  Is Miracle Whip Mayo?    I do know that I can go into any restaurant in South Louisiana, order a cheese plate and not have a lick of Zats on it. 

Read the ingredients.  Zats has been around for almost a century with the same recipe.  If you go to a restaurant in S Louisiana and ask for Creole Mustard you will get Zats or a knock off of Zats but the ingredients will probably be ground brown mustard and vinegar.    I don't know how long Slap yo Momma has been around but I am not sure they have the cred to rename a classic taste.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 23, 2011)

Hey Al,

This is a bad night for Mommas:

One thread tonight talks about dropping your Momma's panties.

Now this one is talking about "Slap Yo Mamma"!

Don't anyone let their Momma on the forum tonight!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It could be dangerous!!

Bear


----------



## alblancher (May 23, 2011)

Bear,

If you have any familiarity at all with Creole mustard you would realize just how close to "yuck" you can get mentioning creole mustard and panties in the same sentence.


----------



## chefrob (May 24, 2011)

i have tred the Zat's but not the SYM and i will say it is a bold mustard. i use it in my potato salad and it adds the perfect kick while only using a little amount so the other flavors don't get diluted. as for the SYM add that says best mustard.......i don't care for sweet mustards.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

alblancher said:


> Bear,
> 
> If you have any familiarity at all with Creole mustard you would realize just how close to "yuck" you can get mentioning creole mustard and panties in the same sentence.


LOL---I can imagine, but check here (Second sentence)---Then add "Slap Yo Momma" (mentioned above):   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...pork-caramel-candy-the-ultimate-panty-dropper

Bear


----------



## alaskanbear (May 24, 2011)

SO, SO, many comments I could make but I do believe this is a 'family' site and do not want to p--ss off the moderators..hehehehe


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AlaskanBear*
> 
> SO, SO, many comments I could make but I do believe this is a 'family' site and do not want to p--ss off the moderators..hehehehe


You're right---Best we throw a tarp over it, and move on.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry Rich.

Bear


----------

